# 2006 Haunt Featured on FEARnet



## Mourning_Manor (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey All,

I just got news today that FEARnet (the cable television station) wants to do a episode on my haunt. It sounds like its going to be a small featurette but I am totally geeked. This is the first time we will get television exposure. We have only been in the newspaper or city contests up until now. 

They found us off of Propmasters's Amataur Halloween DVD's he creates from footage sent to him.

I will let you guys know when the episode airs!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

How cool is that!!! Good luck and I hope it goes well!


----------



## Adventuress (Aug 23, 2007)

How awesome! That is quite a tribute to your efforts!! My son and I are working so hard on this year's haunt that I was hoping to get our local newspaper to do an article. From personal experience and having had press for your past haunts... have you had any problems with the large number of people who come to see your haunt....I am a bit concerned about being overrun with TOT's and having enough treats, etc. We live near a busy intersection in a highly populated city in Southern California. Any thoughts? Thanks, D


----------



## Mourning_Manor (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey All, 

Our episode on FEARnet just got posted today. We are under Mourning Cemetery. It can be found in the Route 666 Home Haunts! Its actually really cool! I can't beleive they included the leash thing.. that was just a joke 

Check it out at http://www.fearnet.com

To answer your questions, Adventuress, last year we had a front page article on our local newspaper. It did almost double the amount of TOT's we are used to, however we still had a crap load of candy left over. People were more interested in walking through the haunt then they were getting candy. We were really only giving candy out to the really little ones that didn't want to go through. Everyone else walked right past the candy bowls and straight to the haunt. My advise, buy as much candy as you can early so that you have enough left over to take to work


----------

